
Legal Update and Getting a Bike Camera for Peace of Mind - nwatson
https://sf.streetsblog.org/2017/01/30/legal-update-and-getting-a-bike-camera-for-peace-of-mind/
======
Finnucane
The worst accident I’ve had on my bike involved another cyclist, who passed
close on the right and knocked me off my bike, face first into the pavement.
I’ve wanted a bike camera, but have dithered over which limitations and
compromises I want to live with.

